# Hot Zone



## woodsac (Nov 30, 2005)

Since I work on a military base, emergency response teams react whenever there is *any* type of alarm or emergency call. So you get used to hearing a lot of sirens that are of no concern.

Today I heard the sirens just outside my office, but they didn't fade out into the distance like normal. My first thought was one of my employees was injured. I ran outside and found out that wasn't the case. So, I ran back in and grabbed my camera :mrgreen:

There is a fuel station that's only about 100 yards from my office. A forklift had caught on fire while fueling up. I snapped on my el-cheapo 2x t.c. to my 28-135mm and got as close as I could. I was a little nervous, being that it was sitting on top of about 5000 gallons of gas :shock: Of course, I had to manual focus, so they're not real crisp. I was also shooting almost directly into the sun, so I wasn't sure if I would have any pics worth posting or not   Not the best, but I think they tell the story ok?

1 flames had started to show before I took this shot







2 about 3-4 minutes after they began






3 fire almost fully contained






4 C.L.P.D. talking with the forklift operator






5 fires out, time for cool down






6 post fire discussion






7 putting the hoses away getting ready to leave






8 the little forklift that couldn't...being hauled off by a 15K forklift


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 30, 2005)

Tell you what: I really, really, really like the effect you got out of photographing these against the light! It gives the photos depth and adds to the drama and the splashing water, thus lit up by the sun shining in your direction is just great! Adds a fun aspect to the little drama that was out there! Also the smoke gets some quality that it sure would not have had had you positioned yourself in line with the sun! I much like the effect! Very much. And with action photos such as these a slight blurriness does not bother me at all! 

I like all of these very much, also, for example, the fourth with the fire fighter talking to the forklift operator and the accentuated red lights of the fire van, the smoke still in the air... What can I see. I enjoy this whole series very, very much!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 30, 2005)

Thank you LaFoto  I got about 15 or so more shots, but these were the clearest. This was my first time doing something like this :thumbup: I'm usually just driving by and shooting without looking :er:


----------



## wxnut (Nov 30, 2005)

Very nice. The first 3 are my favs. 3 has the best composistion, and agree with Lafoto, the back lighting gives a neat touch. Thanks for posting.

Doug


----------



## saulmr (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey, those are great pics!

#1 - #4 look great. I agree with the other comments, the backlight gave them an atmosphere of urgency and the smoke stands out really good.

Good work!


----------



## terri (Nov 30, 2005)

You did a great job here! I agree, very effective lighting.

I also think #3 is the strongest image; it looks great on its own, even though the whole series is strong. :thumbup: Nice work!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks! #3 was also my favorite. The bright red on the lights and sirens caused by the sun was just luck


----------



## LizM (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice series!  Gotta ask though - what kind of military base do you work on where they actually let you take your camera inside?  Or was it in the car?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks Liz. I work at China Lake, CA. Cameras are permitted anywhere *mainside*. Just like any other military base. I was stationed at 2 different bases, and have been to more than 2 dozen other bases due to work (Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines) and cameras have always been allowed on mainside. Mainside is where you would find housing, commissary, library, etc. Once you enter any restricted area however, you are not even authorized to have a camera phone.


----------



## OPTRICE (Dec 2, 2005)

For sure dude, i think #3 and 7 are awsome


----------



## LizM (Dec 2, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Thanks Liz. I work at China Lake, CA. Cameras are permitted anywhere *mainside*. Just like any other military base. I was stationed at 2 different bases, and have been to more than 2 dozen other bases due to work (Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines) and cameras have always been allowed on mainside. Mainside is where you would find housing, commissary, library, etc. Once you enter any restricted area however, you are not even authorized to have a camera phone.


 
Forgot about the housing and everything.  My hubby's base is a work only base and I tend to forget that there are those where not everything is restricted! :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 2, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You did a great job here! I agree, very effective lighting.
> 
> I also think #3 is the strongest image; it looks great on its own, even though the whole series is strong. :thumbup: Nice work!


yup


----------



## Mansi (Dec 2, 2005)

#3 is absolutely awesome! great image Jake... super work :thumbsup: you did well


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 3, 2005)

whoa those pictures are amazing! you used the light in a very smart way !


----------



## icondigital (Dec 3, 2005)

you got a flare for this photography stuff woodsac! :sun:

jef


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice series man, you dun' good. My fav is the forklift on a forklift.HAHA. Thanks for sharing!!

-Joe


----------

